# Clean or replace holding tank?



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been trying to deal with holding tank stink on our new to us Pearson 28-2. So far I have replaced the head (needed anyway, the original was 28 years old and not working properly) and all of the sanitation lines with Trident 101. I added a water strainer for the flush water. I have also added a second 1.5" diameter vent (4' long, about 10" of rise) to the original 5/8" vent. Finally we rinsed it out 3 times last weekend, wasting 39 gallons of fresh water in the process (it is a 13 gallon tank). There is really nothing else that I can possibly replace in the system except for the holding tank. After the flush with clean water I've been using Raritan KO as my holding tank solution and nothing else.

Yesterday we went sailing and the head was used about 3 or 4 times. Today I went to the boat to do a little work and the sulphur smell was unbearable.

I can see the holding tank and the bottom does have brown stains for the lower about 2" (the pump out hose is at the bottom, so when you pump it out about 1.5" to 2" of liquid will remain). Is it possible that there is enough anaerobic culture there that even with my upgrades that I have a tank that is still anaerobic heavy?

The tank is made by Todd, 24x14x10" in size, and appears to have roughly 1/4" walls.

Any ideas?

I should add that we are on salt water. I always flush a quart or two of fresh water into the tank when we return from sailing though.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

When you pump, have them flush the tank (fill with water and repump) until it runs clear. Most GOOD pump out people do this without asking. 

There are a lot of additives that help with the smell, most by either covering or killing. You wind up with Rose smelling crap, or hospital smell. 

Practical Sailor magazine is a worthy subscription, they have a couple of recent articles that discuss holding tank issues. In short - increase the vent size to at least 1 inch, and add as much ventilation as you can. And always fresh and rinse with fresh.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Did you read my post or just the title? I covered what I've done in detail, including all of those things. 

thanks,
alex


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Alex W said:


> I've been trying to deal with holding tank stink on our new to us Pearson 28-2. So far I have replaced the head (needed anyway, the original was 28 years old and not working properly) and all of the sanitation lines with Trident 101. I added a water strainer for the flush water. I have also added a second 1.5" diameter vent (4' long, about 10" of rise) to the original 5/8" vent. Finally we rinsed it out 3 times last weekend, wasting 39 gallons of fresh water in the process (it is a 13 gallon tank). There is really nothing else that I can possibly replace in the system except for the holding tank. After the flush with clean water I've been using Raritan KO as my holding tank solution and nothing else.
> 
> Yesterday we went sailing and the head was used about 3 or 4 times. Today I went to the boat to do a little work and the sulphur smell was unbearable.
> 
> ...


You have gas. 

It's possible someone has filled the tank to the point that solids have gotten into the vent or even just stuffed the vent hose barb, now it just won't vent.

The holding tank is a little ecosystem that must be vented out or it will find another way to vent and that way will probably be into the boat. It could also be a discharge pump or some other bit of hardware that is allowing gas into the boat.

Another thing to consider is that lovely low tide stench. You are flushing with sea water and there is sea water left in the toilet and lines when you leave. This seawater is filled with organisms that will die. When you come back to the boat it's low tide and it stinks.

If you don't have gas it could be low tide.

To combat the low tide stench try flushing the toilet ONLY with fresh water for a couple of weeks. I use my hand held shower nozzle to add water to the bowl and flush rather than use the sea water intake. You might be shocked at how good your boat can smell if there is not a bowl and lines filled with tiny dead sea creatures sitting around in the heat for a few days.

YMMV.

Rob


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Alex W said:


> Any ideas?


My Pearson 28-1 had a built-in fiberglass holding tank made by the P.O. Seems to work well.

Maybe you should remove your current tank and build your own in it's place with plywood and fiberglass. At least you will have eliminated another possible cause of the odor.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Alex W said:


> Did you read my post or just the title? I covered what I've done in detail, including all of those things.
> 
> thanks,
> alex


Sorry, actually I did read it, then got distracted and forgot most but just kept hammering at the keyboard thinking you were talking about doing those things.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

From my experience, it is the salt water that is causing the issue. I've gone to having literally a 1 gal milk jug with fresh water that I use ea time the head is used. This helps for the most part. 

While the vent could be clogged....ie maybe the original, your new one should have solved the clogged issue IMHO. Being human, been wrong before, will be wrong again!

Marty


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The original vent is nearly useless. It is 5/8" and probably has to snake through 12 of tubing before being T'd into a deck drain to get air. The new vent though is very direct, short, and huge, so I feel like I've solved the ventilation issue.

My guess is that I have a strong culture of the anaerobic cultures living in my holding tank and no level of rinsing is going to get them out of there (especially if they are the scum on the side of the tank). That is why I was wondering if a heavy cleaning to get rid of them might allow me to change the bacterial balance towards aerobic bacteria.

Rob suggested that I'm leaving a lot of dead sea creatures in my toilet and lines when we leave the boat. I actually try to avoid this by flushing half a gallon of fresh water (from the sink) through the head whenever we leave the boat.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

While you said you changed all the hoses did you replace the old 5/8 vent hose also? Just checking as that is very important.

Gene


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Alex--

Based upon your descriptions, I would guess that you have a build-up of sludge in the bottom of the tank that is giving rise to your problem. (A discussion of the matter can be found at Does Your Holding Tank Really Stink? | Boating Articles ). I have found that using an enzyme based holding tank treatment as a routine matter can eliminate the problem once you've gotten the tank cleaned out. We have found that Nature-Zyme seems to be effective. Further, to help control odor during the cleaning process (which may take week or more and repeated flushes with an enzyme approach) and later, we have found activated charcoal to be quite effective. We obtain the material at Aquarium supply stores and make pouches to hold it out of old nylon stockings. These can be draped around the hoses and tucked into corners around the tank and will absorb odors quite effectively. I replace these annually during our "spring cleaning" and have found them to be very effective. We have no "boat odors" at all.

Good luck!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Alex W said:


> The original vent is nearly useless. It is 5/8" and probably has to snake through 12 of tubing before being T'd into a deck drain to get air. The new vent though is very direct, short, and huge, so I feel like I've solved the ventilation issue.
> 
> My guess is that I have a strong culture of the anaerobic cultures living in my holding tank and no level of rinsing is going to get them out of there (especially if they are the scum on the side of the tank). That is why I was wondering if a heavy cleaning to get rid of them might allow me to change the bacterial balance towards aerobic bacteria.
> 
> Rob suggested that I'm leaving a lot of dead sea creatures in my toilet and lines when we leave the boat. I actually try to avoid this by flushing half a gallon of fresh water (from the sink) through the head whenever we leave the boat.


Interesting. It seems you are doing everything right but still having problems.

Even if there is sludge, I can't imagine it stinks that much more or less than what one would leave in a partially full tank for a few days.

Attack this like you would an engine diagnostic. Start all over again and check everything. IF the tank is vented properly, all hoses, pumps and the whatnot are not leaking gas, then the build up of pressure (gas) as the "stuff" starts to break down should simply exit the vent. Yes, you could get some residual odor, but it shouldn't be that bad.

However, IF there is a flaw in the system...

I would still try using only fresh water for at least a couple of weeks, only because it worked so well for me. Remember to shut off your sea water intake at the through hull. The mechanics in those head pumps are not all that great and you may still suck some sea water. Hell, I might even try removing the intake hose completely.

OHHHHHHH>>>>>>>> holy crap!!!! Something just whacked me upside the head (puns intended)! Is it possible that the gas is coming back up the lines through the toilet itself? Do you leave water in the bowl? What position do you leave the pump mechanism in? IF, IF, IF you have an open airway from the tank via the hoses up through your toilet then that could be your problem.

Even if said airway does not go all the way to the holding tank, it could still be getting to sea water or muck left in your lines.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't replaced the original vent hose. I think I'll pick up a plug for it today rather than replacing the whole thing, it is so long that I can't see it being that useful.

The stench that is coming out is much worse than I can imagine from such a tiny hose. 

I think I am going to replace the holding tank, using this as an excuse to upgrade a little bit in size and to switch to a holding tank design where all hoses enter and exit through the top. I'm just trying to find someone on the west coast with a Sealand 20 HTS-VRT in stock (and seeing how long it will take for Fisheries Supply to get one to me).

svHyLyte -- I've read that article, but the product that they recommend ("Head-O-Matic Shock Treatment") doesn't appear to be available in Seattle and I haven't seen that claims to have similar properties. I've read all of the DIY solutions of fabric softener and laundry detergent, but don't want to create some other chemical mess in there that I need to clean out on top of the current problems.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Get rid of that used 5/8 hose. It can stink more than you know. The biggest problem with it is it probably is not sanitation hose. That turned out to be the problem with a N30 I owned years ago. The manufacturer had run it forward to the anchor locker, must have been 8 feet long with low spots to collect water.

Gene


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

had the same problem. the PO had just replaced all the hoses before we bought the boat. the 5/8 vent hose he used some clear plastic hose and after about 6 months the boat stunk bad. replaced the 4 foot long hose with the right kind and all is well.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I did both the chemical and hose testing for Practical Sailor.

a. Yes, if the vent hose is not sanitation hose, it can be very bad (was on my boat--they used common clear vinyl hose). You won't find Trident in that size but can get the white sanitation hose in 5/8-inch. If the vent is vinyl, it may well be the problem. Easy fix.

b. KO is a bacterial product and did not do well if there was ANY ventilation trouble or cold weather. Sounds like you have both. Try Oderlos (provides oxygen as nitrate), Camco TST Ultra (also nitrate) or Forespar Refresh. These will work in a complimentary way with the KO.

edit: I should add that what works well in one part of the country may be different in another. KO and Nature Zyme are great summer and Florida product, but not so much when the water is cold.

c. Saltwater is only a bowl odor issue. Spray a little Camco in the bowl and that problem will go away.
Sail Delmarva: Something Free, Something Lazy

And of course, check one last time for leaks.

And subscribe to Practical Sailor. The "search" function on the PS web site unlocks a HUGE amount of testing.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks all. I'll take care of the 5/8" vent next time I'm at the boat. I'm just going to remove it, I don't think that it can be that helpful when I also have a 1-1/2" vent.

I'm already a PS subscriber and think that I've read everything that they've written about heads and holding tanks. It's a good resource.

I do leave some fresh water in my bowl when I'm not on the boat.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

if you change all the hoses to the proper type and you still have a smell in the boat then it would have to be a leak in the system somewhere. it should not mater what is in the tank or how much treatment is used. it should not smell in the boat. I once had a leak in the gasket for the tank top cleanout. the gasket had a very small crack. the way we found it was to pressurize the system with the tank full. the leak was very small but the smell was very big. fixed the problem by putting grease on the gasket.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Somewhere I remember reading about an lady who was an expert on heads, with load of advice...google Peggy Hall the Head Mistress. She literally wrote the book on it, and used to hang out at cruisers forum.

I remember one piece of her advice which I have yet to try - dump a couple of bags of ice cubes into the waste tank, along with non-foaming washing liquid, go sailing. When you return, pump out and flush. The idea being that the ice cubes gently rock around, gently abrading/cleaning and residue in the tank.

Also - I am sure that you have thought of this - sulfurous smells often come from sea water, as the marine organisms die either in your head, or sometimes in the bilge - thus the recommendations for fresh water use. Personally - and I still have a slight smell I cannot locate, so am no expert  - I keep a bottle of vinegar on board, and slosh some of that into the head. It seems to help.

I just hate the idea of you trying to remove that tank. I can only imagine what a messy job that would be - and the mess would stink for quite a while. A last resort - I hope there is another way. Good luck!!


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The holding tank is a 'fermentation vessel' when filled with 'waste' and unless the tank walls are 'transpiring' or permeating the noxious gases right through the tank walls (quite possible with thin wall fiberglass tanks), the following may be helpful:

1. Diet .... lessen the consumption of sulfur bearing compounds: Onions, Garlic, egg yolks, red meat and fish, BEANS for a few days before and when you're on the boat.
2. Increase the diameter of the vent line and have that vent line OPEN to atmosphere - OR install another/larger vent line from the top of the tank to the atmosphere. 
2a. Consider air-injection into the tank: just a small 12 vdc piston pump that delivers its air to bottom of the tank (to a 'porous stone' to make the air bubbles as small as possible). This will continuously 'sweep' the gases caused by anaerobic fermentation and dilute them significantly. The injected air will change the fermentation from anerobic to aerobic and the stink will be much less. The small amount of continuous forced air simply goes out the vent. This is 'aquarium store' stuff but will need to be modified to 12vdc.; there are 'marine versions' (relatively expensive) of holding tank 'air-sparging' systems. 
3. Flush with only 'fresh' water ... do it 'by hand' (shower wand, etc.). DO NOT connect your fresh water supply to the head system!!! 
3a. When leaving the boat, always be sure that there is fresh water to visible level in the 'bowl' ... this will seal the head (and boat) from retrograde gas passage from the tank, through the head and into the boat - a gas trap. Also, dont totally pump the bowl dry when using as if there is a faulty valve in the head the gases can easily 'backfill' into the boat FROM the tank. If the partly filled bowl always drops its level, then its time for a head 'rebuild' - to reestablish the 'water seal' between the tank and the head. 
4. Clean the tank and its hosing with commercial boiler descaling compounds such as RydLyme™ - inhibited/buffered hydrochloric acid that will remove the 'porous' carbonate build up .... caused by the reaction of urine and seawater. RydLyme is also used for cleaning engines and boat heat exchangers. Apex - RYDLYME Marine is a safe, biodegradable, non-toxic, non-corrosive marine descaler. RYDLYME Marine is designed to dissolve the toughest water scale, lime deposits and rust deposits. 
The porosity of the formed carbonate is a 'whopping' stink reservoir ..... if you ONLY flush with fresh water, there will be minimal carbonate build up
5. Alternatively to all the above, Change out the ENTIRE 'head system' to a 'Composting' Head ... but you're going to have to lug/carry/haul out all the 'contents' instead of pumping it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> I think I am going to replace the holding tank, using this as an excuse to upgrade a little bit in size and to switch to a holding tank design where all hoses enter and exit through the top


.

Why change the system to a top design? That complicates things IMHO. When we replaced our system 4 years ago. I used the black stripe hoses also. Our tank 11/2 outlet is on the bottom, makes it easier to flush out. In order to prevent sewaerage from sitting in the hoses we put a 11/2 brass ball valve as the first exit out of the holding tank, therefore we could keep this valve closed till pump out time, preventing the s..t from laying in the hoses. Has worked like a charm

dave


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex W said:


> Thanks all. I'll take care of the 5/8" vent next time I'm at the boat. I'm just going to remove it, I don't think that it can be that helpful when I also have a 1-1/2" vent.
> 
> I'm already a PS subscriber and think that I've read everything that they've written about heads and holding tanks. It's a good resource.
> 
> I do leave some fresh water in my bowl when I'm not on the boat.


Keeping the5/8-inch vent might give a flow-through vent, which is good. Don't know the layout.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

paul323 said:


> Somewhere I remember reading about an lady who was an expert on heads, with load of advice...google Peggy Hall the Head Mistress. She literally wrote the book on it, and used to hang out at cruisers forum.
> 
> I remember one piece of her advice which I have yet to try - dump a couple of bags of ice cubes into the waste tank, along with non-foaming washing liquid, go sailing. When you return, pump out and flush. The idea being that the ice cubes gently rock around, gently abrading/cleaning and residue in the tank.
> 
> ...


Peggy Hall has written the book on heads, and she hangs out at Sailboat Owner's Forums, and even has her own dedicated forum. Though I don't think she is posting much anymore as she has retired, there is enough over there to keep you reading for a long time.

I think the main thing is to do a thorough cleaning, and use only fresh water for all flushing. That seems to be the formula. I have only really dealt with heads on fresh water, so I never had big issues. Any salt water is going to introduce critters into the system, and cause calcification on the walls of the hoses. both bad things. I know people have put containers to catch the grey water coming out of the sinks and using that to flush. Otherwise just use hand shower or a bucket.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all of the continued insights.

I'm replacing the holding tank. It isn't only due to the smell, but that is the excuse for doing it earlier. I picked up the new tank with custom fittings today (Marine Sanitation in Seattle did this for a reasonable price) and get the following benefits:
* the new Sealand tank is a lot thicker than the Todd that it replaces.
* no more Y for macerator vs vacuum, I have two outlets now, one for each purpose. The Y valve can be removed and disposed of.
* both outlets and the inlet are coming in from the top. I'll be able to empty more of the tank vs how the old one was routed and no sewage sits in any flexible lines. There are dip tubes for the outlets, and they should be able to clear all but the bottom 1/2".
* 18 gallons vs 13 gallons is a nice, and doesn't take up much more room on the boat. 

I'm keeping my 1.5" short run vent and will use sanitation hose for the vent too. 

Removing the old tank isn't that big of a deal or messy, I already did it once when replumbing the head. On our boat the tank just sits in the lazarette and when it is empty it can be lifted out of place. This is also why I have the flexibility on tank size (the new tank is 1" wider and 4" longer than the old).


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Diptubes by their nature dont pick up the sludge on the bottom well. Hope they are removeable and you got an inspection/ cleanout port installed the tank.

Dave


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

They are removable and it would be easy to convert to a side exit if necessary. I don't understand how a port on the side of a tank does any better at getting the sludge though...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

One thing that has not been mentioned is "odor attachment" to the exterior of the tank. I have come across this numerous times and it often appears as the tank has permeated. To rid the tank of external odors I remove them from the vessel and spray the exterior for multiple days and sometimes weeks with a foaming tub and tile cleaner (bleach). The bleach is allowed to fully dry on the tanks surfaces and it is rotated to get all sides. I rinse the tank every few weeks to check progress. 

The tank locker is also give a full treatment too but use proper ventilation and don't allow the bleach to get to the keel bolts and sit there.

I also do a de-scale and bleach fill by plugging the openings with plastic or PVC NPT plugs.. I let the tank sit for weeks with a very strong mixture of bleach inside the tank as well. 

After this treatment the tank almost always smells as new. I have only had one tank, a Ronco, that still smelled even after this treatment. 

The tank on our CS-36 came out like new even after 32 hard years... Our boat has ZERO head system odors and I use Trident #101 except for the vent hose for which I used an A1-15 vapor barrier diesel/gas fuel hose in 5/8". I have yet to have this stuff permeate. If it does not permeate to diesel or gas.... So far so good... If that stuff does permeate my next vent hose will be PEX tubing..


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Alex W said:


> I've been trying to deal with holding tank stink on our new to us Pearson 28-2. So far I have replaced the head (needed anyway, the original was 28 years old and not working properly) and all of the sanitation lines with Trident 101. I added a water strainer for the flush water. I have also added a second 1.5" diameter vent (4' long, about 10" of rise) to the original 5/8" vent. Finally we rinsed it out 3 times last weekend, wasting 39 gallons of fresh water in the process (it is a 13 gallon tank). There is really nothing else that I can possibly replace in the system except for the holding tank. After the flush with clean water I've been using Raritan KO as my holding tank solution and nothing else.
> 
> Yesterday we went sailing and the head was used about 3 or 4 times. Today I went to the boat to do a little work and the sulphur smell was unbearable.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the plastic material in your tank is a bit thin? AFAIK, the current Ronco roto-molded tanks are about 3/8" wall. Having said that, though, I am not aware of any general problem with any of those plastic tanks seeping any liquid. One quick "test" is to rub the tank outside with a hot wet rag and then smell that rag -- same test used for checking on hose permeation -- and then you'll know if your tank is somehow allowing waste to permeate thru.

If you have replaced all of the hoses, that should not be your problem. One caveat.... when I rebuilt our head plumbing, I found that the original manual pump-out was seeping odors around the decayed rubber diaphram and putting some stink into the boat interior. 
I replaced it with a new pump. (We boat where going offshore XX miles to pump out is legal.)

I also installed a larger tank and then changed from bottom exits to dip tubes installed from the top. Another potential leak-n-seep area was eliminated.

Best of luck in your trouble shooting.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The Todd holding tank that I removed had 1/4" thick walls. Upon closer inspection after removing it also had a lot of caulk around all 3 of the fittings, I wonder if they previously leaked (and now could be again).

The Sealand tank that we replaced it with is about 5/16" thick and much heavier. I have it half plumbed in and feel even better about this decision as I make progress on the project. I don't know why chef2sail dislikes the dip tubes, they make a lot more sense to me and Peggie Hall seems to suggest them as well. I think I will shim one end of the tank with tapered high density foam to keep the tank draining well towards the pump out dip tube.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont necessarily dislike them, they are not the only alternative thats all. Our system required less hosing and seemed simpler thats why I suggested it, I felt that applying a vacum/ or the mascerator pump through the direct opening in the tank was one less area than could be a potential clog area later on. To keep the sediment of sh.t from sitting in a hose ( 101 trident) i installed a ball valve. I know the old vacume cleaner tubes get clogged easily so I used a simpler method. The dip tube is used by lots of people with no problems. Was just a suggestion.


----------

